# Need Windows XP Home iso



## CjStaal (May 27, 2006)

I need the iso since my mom lost her boot cd a while ago and she wants me to reinstall windows. If anyone can make an iso of their setup disk and then send it to me, it would be great. I know probally no one is going to do this since it is a bit of a hassle so if you do, thanks alot.


----------



## POGE (May 27, 2006)

Thats illegal.


----------



## CjStaal (May 27, 2006)

No it's not. I have a product key that came with the computer. It is not illegal to have an iso.. it's illegal to use an illegal product key.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 27, 2006)

No warezrequests.


----------

